# Fortifying Against Catching Virus



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Will it helps to take a cold medicine (even if you don't have any colds), about 30 minutes BEFORE going to a public place like grocery stores?

Would that fortify your system from easily catching the virus?


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Short answer is no. Nothing short of a hazmat suit will prevent you from getting it if you’ve had close exposure or contact. 

Boost your immune system with victim c, eating right and exercising. Keep social distance. Jeez I sound like a doctor but it’s true.

Edit- cold medicines don’t do anything but relieve and mask symptoms. They are never preventative and may even lower your immune system. (That from an RN).


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I am no doctor, but save the cold meds for when you're actually congested and have to take them. They say vitamin C and D are helpful, so that's what we're doing. Also, zinc lozenges, but I couldn't get ahold of those. 

Anyway, don't go out unless you have to. The dingleberries out there snapping up all the water and toilet paper still have running water in their faucets. I'm thinking what the heck? I've got a good supply already but if my t.p. runs out we'll use rags and boil 'em. Smarter to stay indoors right now. 

ETA: if you run out of t.p., so what? Most Americans have closets full of clothes they never wear. Cut them up and there's you're t.p. People are being stupid.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

charito said:


> Will it helps to take a cold medicine (even if you don't have any colds), about 30 minutes BEFORE going to a public place like grocery stores?
> 
> Would that fortify your system from easily catching the virus?


Taking something like Emergen-C or Airborne might help, but I believe they are only Vitamin C plus zinc so you could go that route. But what we normally think of as "cold medications" only treat symptoms. In the long run, you're better off just taking a high quality daily multi-vitamin plus extra Vitamin C.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Buy a faster motorcycle and out run it. If you think any cold medicine is going help you are being mislead. Smoke crack will cure you of being tried for awhile but the downsides really suck.

Vitamin C may help but keep in mind the real world down sides to to much of it. Granted it takes a lot to cause problems for many but they are real.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Annie said:


> Most Americans have closets full of clothes they never wear. Cut them up and there's you're t.p. People are being stupid.


Most people don't think like us Annie :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Over the counter cold medicines manage symptoms. They are NOT preventative. Sanitation, clean hands, avoiding crowds are reasonable precautions. If you want to cover your eyes with googles and wear a mask you can. Hardest thinking is do not touch you face, mouth, nose, rub your eyes. Soap and water are your friends.

Vitamin c can be helpful. Thank you Linus Pauling.


----------

